# 7D master functionality with Sigma flashes?



## AdamJ (May 11, 2012)

I'm thinking of getting a 7D. One thing that appeals to me is its built-in E-TTL wireless master functionality via the pop-up flash. This would allow me to use all three of my Sigma EF500 DG Super flashes as off-camera wireless slaves instead of using one as an on-camera master, as I do with the 5DII.

If anyone is using a 7D with Sigma DG Super flash(es), I'd appreciate feedback as to whether they work together ok in a wireless master / slave set-up. There's no reason why they shouldn't but you can never be quite sure with third party gear.

Thanks.


----------



## Forceflow (May 11, 2012)

It works for me most of the time. I do have some problems when working in fairly bright environments from time to time. (But then not only my DG 610 Super but also my Canon 430EX has problems) I rarely use the built in flash though, most of the time I slap my Sigma Ringflash on my 7D and use that one for remote firing. That combination appears to be working better, but I am still not 100% satisfied with it. I think it's time to get a radio operated remote controller for my flashes.


----------



## AdamJ (May 11, 2012)

Forceflow said:


> It works for me most of the time. I do have some problems when working in fairly bright environments from time to time. (But then not only my DG 610 Super but also my Canon 430EX has problems) I rarely use the built in flash though, most of the time I slap my Sigma Ringflash on my 7D and use that one for remote firing. That combination appears to be working better, but I am still not 100% satisfied with it. I think it's time to get a radio operated remote controller for my flashes.



Thanks for the feedback - much appreciated.


----------



## AdamJ (Jul 7, 2012)

Giving a compatibility report on 7D + Sigma EF500 DG Super flashguns is probably a waste of bandwidth given the ages of the respective units, particularly the flashes. But, having acquired a 7D, and on the off-chance that someone might benefit, I might as well close this short thread with an update.

I can report that Sigma EF500 DG Supers work flawlessly in all wireless slave modes, including E-TTL II, to the built-in flash commander of the 7D I recently acquired. Unfortunately, I can also confirm that this particular Sigma model does not work at all in the 7D's hot shoe. In fact, I have established that the EF500 DG Super does not work on-camera with anything later than the 5DII and 50D (and only the later E-TTL II version of the flash, as I have, will work on those two bodies).

I have a Yongnuo 468 II on the way for 7D hot shoe duties.


----------



## leftofdead (Aug 2, 2012)

The 500 Super most definitely *does* work in the hot shoe of the 7D. I am currently using that combination. I needed to send the flash to Sigma for a firmware update because it was producing extremely inconsistent exposures. I paid for shipping to Sigma, the service was free, as was the return shipping, and it all happened in about one week's time. I was just astounded at how helpful and quick they were about the whole process.


----------



## AdamJ (Aug 9, 2012)

leftofdead said:


> The 500 Super most definitely *does* work in the hot shoe of the 7D. I am currently using that combination. I needed to send the flash to Sigma for a firmware update because it was producing extremely inconsistent exposures. I paid for shipping to Sigma, the service was free, as was the return shipping, and it all happened in about one week's time. I was just astounded at how helpful and quick they were about the whole process.



That's helpful - thanks. I have three late-model 500 Supers and they all behave the same on the 7D: in E-TTL mode, direct flash is always hugely overexposed; bounce flash is better exposed but still erratic. Manual mode works fine. In master mode, it doesn't flash in any circumstances. With a prime lens attached, the flash's zoom head often hunts between settings, e.g. between 85mm and 105mm if a 100mm lens is attached. With a zoom lens (e.g. 24-105mm) attached, the flash's zoom head cycles several times from widest to longest settings before stopping at a random setting. In contrast, all three flashes work perfectly in my 5DII's hot shoe!

I'd like to see if Sigma UK can update the firmware on my units. It would be very helpful for me first to know how long ago you got your update, and also which version of the flash you have. The three 500 DG Super versions respectively had the following inscriptions above the LCD :

ELECTRONIC FLASH EF-500 DG SUPER EO
EF-500 DG SUPER EO - ETTL
EF-500 DG SUPER EO - ETTL II

Thanks for any help you can give.


----------

